# Lord Runthorne's Dilemma



## Redbloon

The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Redbloom,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function OR our KBoards bookmark system*) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators [br][br][br][br]*When viewing a thread, you'll see an 'add Bookmark' button near the Reply button. You can use that to add the thread to your bookmarks. To see your bookmarked threads at any time, click the 'Bookmarks' button in the forum header links.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> As far as the Marquis of Runthorne is concerned, there are only three reasons for marriage. For wealth, for position or for an heir. And an heir he must have. Love is not part of the bargain. He banished all thought of that when the only woman he ever loved left him with neither warning nor explanation.
> However, this rational attitude is turned on its head when Runthorne unexpectedly re-meets Elizabeth Hampton at a House Party. She is the woman who walked away, with his heart in her keeping. Fight it how he will, he cannot deny the attraction that still lies between them, but can he overcome her distrust and convince her of his sincerity?
> Unfortunately, also at the House Party is the extremely beautiful and determined Aurelia Lacey. She is the debutant he has just asked to marry him. Runthorne knows that neither she nor her mother, the manipulative Lady Delphine, are going to let a little thing like love stand between Aurelia and a marchioness' coronet.
> Finally, will he ever learn why Elizabeth fled so many years before? And how much does Lady Delphine really know about that time?
> Torn between his old love and duty to his betrothed, what is he to do?


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> As far as the Marquis of Runthorne is concerned, there are only three reasons for marriage. For wealth, for position or for an heir. And an heir he must have. Love is not part of the bargain. He banished all thought of that when the only woman he ever loved left him with neither warning nor explanation.
> However, this rational attitude is turned on its head when Runthorne unexpectedly re-meets Elizabeth Hampton at a House Party. She is the woman who walked away, with his heart in her keeping. Fight it how he will, he cannot deny the attraction that still lies between them, but can he overcome her distrust and convince her of his sincerity?
> Unfortunately, also at the House Party is the extremely beautiful and determined Aurelia Lacey. She is the debutant he has just asked to marry him. Runthorne knows that neither she nor her mother, the manipulative Lady Delphine, are going to let a little thing like love stand between Aurelia and a marchioness' coronet.
> Finally, will he ever learn why Elizabeth fled so many years before? And how much does Lady Delphine really know about that time?
> Torn between his old love and duty to his betrothed, what is he to do?


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> As far as the Marquis of Runthorne is concerned, there are only three reasons for marriage. For wealth, for position or for an heir. And an heir he must have. Love is not part of the bargain. He banished all thought of that when the only woman he ever loved left him with neither warning nor explanation.
> However, this rational attitude is turned on its head when Runthorne unexpectedly re-meets Elizabeth Hampton at a House Party. She is the woman who walked away, with his heart in her keeping. Fight it how he will, he cannot deny the attraction that still lies between them, but can he overcome her distrust and convince her of his sincerity?
> Unfortunately, also at the House Party is the extremely beautiful and determined Aurelia Lacey. She is the debutant he has just asked to marry him. Runthorne knows that neither she nor her mother, the manipulative Lady Delphine, are going to let a little thing like love stand between Aurelia and a marchioness' coronet.
> Finally, will he ever learn why Elizabeth fled so many years before? And how much does Lady Delphine really know about that time?
> Torn between his old love and duty to his betrothed, what is he to do?


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> As far as the Marquis of Runthorne is concerned, there are only three reasons for marriage. For wealth, for position or for an heir. And an heir he must have. Love is not part of the bargain. He banished all thought of that when the only woman he ever loved left him with neither warning nor explanation.
> However, this rational attitude is turned on its head when Runthorne unexpectedly re-meets Elizabeth Hampton at a House Party. She is the woman who walked away, with his heart in her keeping. Fight it how he will, he cannot deny the attraction that still lies between them, but can he overcome her distrust and convince her of his sincerity?
> Unfortunately, also at the House Party is the extremely beautiful and determined Aurelia Lacey. She is the debutant he has just asked to marry him. Runthorne knows that neither she nor her mother, the manipulative Lady Delphine, are going to let a little thing like love stand between Aurelia and a marchioness' coronet.
> Finally, will he ever learn why Elizabeth fled so many years before? And how much does Lady Delphine really know about that time?
> Torn between his old love and duty to his betrothed, what is he to do?


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> As far as the Marquis of Runthorne is concerned, there are only three reasons for marriage. For wealth, for position or for an heir. And an heir he must have. Love is not part of the bargain. He banished all thought of that when the only woman he ever loved left him with neither warning nor explanation.
> However, this rational attitude is turned on its head when Runthorne unexpectedly re-meets Elizabeth Hampton at a House Party. She is the woman who walked away, with his heart in her keeping. Fight it how he will, he cannot deny the attraction that still lies between them, but can he overcome her distrust and convince her of his sincerity?
> Unfortunately, also at the House Party is the extremely beautiful and determined Aurelia Lacey. She is the debutant he has just asked to marry him. Runthorne knows that neither she nor her mother, the manipulative Lady Delphine, are going to let a little thing like love stand between Aurelia and a marchioness' coronet.
> Finally, will he ever learn why Elizabeth fled so many years before? And how much does Lady Delphine really know about that time?
> Torn between his old love and duty to his betrothed, what is he to do?


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> At the behest of Lady Delphine, his future mother-in-law, the Marquis of Runthorne arrives at a house party, anticipating nothing more than a few weeks of pleasant tedium. And, perhaps, the chance to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. But Elizabeth Hampton is also at the house party. She is the lady he loved seven years before and the attraction still runs deep.
> 
> Torn between love and honour, Lord Runthorne must find a way out of his dilemma


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:



> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Bobby_Jones

good, thank you!


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Redbloom,
> 
> Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function OR our KBoards bookmark system*) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators [br][br][br][br]*When viewing a thread, you'll see an 'add Bookmark' button near the Reply button. You can use that to add the thread to your bookmarks. To see your bookmarked threads at any time, click the 'Bookmarks' button in the forum header links.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------



## Redbloon

Redbloon said:


> The Marquis of Runthorne is facing a crisis. At the behest of his future mother-in-law, Lady Delphine, he arrives at a house party hoping to become better acquainted with his betrothed, Aurelia Lacey. He is stunned to encounter Elizabeth Hampton, the woman he loved and lost seven years before. His desire for her still runs deep, but he is trapped. He has given his word of honour to Aurelia. As for Lady Delphine, there is nothing she will not do to ensure it is Aurelia, rather than Elizabeth, who wears the Marchioness of Runthorne's coronet.


----------

